# Duo-Temp/Bambino - is the hot water path flows fully thru stainless steel?



## Victor S (Jan 25, 2021)

Hi,

I'm considering buying Sage Duo-Temp or Bambino machine. They seems like great espresso machines.

I've read some info and still cannot understand if the hot water path flows fully thru stainless steel, or it has partially in touch with aluminum, copper or plastic?

We have some health related issues and I want to buy a machine, where the hot water is in contact only with stainless steel.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Jord en (Jan 26, 2021)

There is a section of aluminium in my duo temp. However, it's a very early model, could have changed I guess.


----------

